# [SOLVED] Having problems with VPN

## ynema

Well I updated ppp and baselayout today and now my vpn is playing funny buggers. It connects and assigns me an IP and what not fine but as soon as I try to do anything it keeps telling me  "Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol" for various differnt protocols (pretty much everyone used for each thing I do).

Heres my /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ## UWA SNAP VPN Setup
> 
> config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> ...

 

And this is what I get when I run the same thing with pon nodetach debug after its actually connected and try and ping google.com

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> local  IP address 130.95.123.226
> 
> remote IP address 192.168.2.31
> ...

 

Anyone know whats going on and know how to fix it.

by the way I'm running baselayout-1.12.4-r4 and ppp-2.4.3-r16  USE="gtk ipv6 mppe-mppc pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -radius"Last edited by ynema on Tue Aug 15, 2006 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ynema

Well I've fixed it now had to add "mppe stateless" in and now it's working fine again

----------

